# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  استراحة الجمعة - غرائب وعجائب - صور - منوعات -قصص

## نادرالداني

* ماأضيق العيش لولا 
فسحة الأمل

في لافتة غريبة حيث يبدو أن 
شعور الطفل الكمبودي الذي يدعي ثا سوفات بفقدانه امه بالفطرة جعله يلجأ إلى الرضاعة 
من ثدي البقرة حيث يبلغ الطفل 18 شهرا ويقوم بشرب اللبن من من بقرة مباشرة منذ أكثر 
من شهر ويتمتع بصحة جيدة .


ويقول جد الطفل  46 عاما أنه 
يرضع مباشرة من بقرةٍ بعدما دمرت عاصفة منزله، ورحل والداه إلى تايلاند للبحث عن 
عمل .


وقال الجد ان الطفل اصيب 
باعياء شديد بعدما تركته والدته  إلا أنه تابع عجلا صغيرا واخذ يرضع من ثديه 
يوميا.

وعندما لاحظ الاب الامر توجه 
للطفل وحاول أن يبعده ولكن الطفل اخذ يبكي وتركه يكمل.


وقال جيران الرجل إنهم غير 
راضين عن رضاعة الطفل من ثدي بقرة.



ونم جانبه قال الجد :” طلبوا 
مني ألا أسمح له بالرضاعة من ثدي البقرة بعد ذلك. يقولون إن الطفل سيشعر بالخزي حين 
يكبر، وإنه سيكون سيء السلوك.”


الصور:

ملف مرفق 481



ملف مرفق 482


ملف مرفق 483

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*في حالة اخرى اغرب من الاخرى 

كوبي لديه 24 إصبع في يديه ورجليه


هرنانديز جاريتو Yoandri Hernandez Garrido 
البالغ من العمر 37 عاما، من كوبا يطلق عليه 
لقب “أربع و عشرين” و السبب في ذلك هو أنه يملك 6 أصابع كاملة الشكل في كل من يديه 
و ست أصابع أيضا خالية من أي عيب في كل قدم. هرناندز فخور بأصابعه الأربع و العشرين 
و يقول أنها نعمة من الله فهي تميزه عن بقية الناس و تجعله يكسب العيش بأن تساعده 
في تسلق أشجار النخيل لقطف ثمار جوز الهند و في التقاط الصور مع السياح. أحد 
السائحين دفع مبلغ عشرة دولارات مقابل صورة معه و هي ثروة بالنسبة لسكان 
مدينة BARACOA شرق كوبا التي لا يتجاوز متوسط دخل أفرادها العشرون دولار.

ملف مرفق 484
يطلق على حالة هرناندز 
اسم polydactyly أي تعدد الأصابع و هي حالة منتشرة و لكن النادر في الأمر هو أن تكون هذه 
الاصابع الزائدة بمثل هذا الكمال بحيث لا يمكن تمييزها عن الأصابع العادية. فالناظر 
الى يد فرناندز لا يمكنه من النظرة الأولى أن يلاحظ شيئا غريبا فيها الا بعد أن يعد 
الأصابع واحدا تلو الاخر و قد ينظر الى يده و يبدأ بالمقارنة !!
ملف مرفق 485
عندما كان صغيرا، قام هرناندز بزيارة أحد 
أطباء العظام المشهورين وقد أخبره أن طيلة سنوات عمله لم ير حالة من “العنش” أو 
تعدد الأصابع بمثل هذا الشكل من الكمال. هرناندز هو الابن الوحيد في عائلته الذي 
يملك زيادة في عدد الأصابع.
ملف مرفق 486عندما كان صغيرا، طلبت المعلمة من هرناندز أن 
يحسب 5 +5 مستخدما أصابع يديه فكان الجواب 12، يقول هرناندز أن المعلمة صدمت لذلك و 
لكنها الاجابة الصحيحية بالنسبة لحالته.

يقول طيلة فترة حياته لم يتعرض لأي أنواع 
التمييز بسبب أصابعه الزائدة، بل عالى العكس، فهو رجل محبوب و يملك العديد من 
الأصدقاء، و هو يتمنى أن يرى الأطفال بمثل حالته سعداء و ألا يشعروا أنهم مختلفين 
عن غيرهم فهو شيء طبيعي و عليهم أن يعيشون حياتهم بسعادة 


*

----------


## نادرالداني

*هند زوجة الحجاج الثقفي


تزوج 
الحجاج من امرأة اسمها هند رغما عنها وعن ابيها وذات مرة وبعد مرور سنة جلست هند 
امام المرآة تندب حظها وهي تقول :

وماهند 
الا مهرة عربية ... سليلة افراس تحللها بغل 


فأن اتاها 
مهر فلله درها 

. 
وان اتاها 
بغل فمن ذلك البغل 



وقيل انها 
قالت : 



لله دري 
مهرةُ عربية 



عُمِيت 
بليل إذ تَفخذها بغلُ 



فان ولدت 
مهراً فلله درها 

وان ولدت 
بغلا فقد جاد به البغل ُ



فسمعها 
الحجاج فغضب فذهب الى خادمة وقال له اذهب اليها وبلغها اني طلقتها في كلمتين فقط لو 
زدت ثالثة قطعت لسانك وأعطها هذة العشرين الف دينار فذهب اليها الخادم 
فقال: 


كنتي 
فبنتي 



كنتي يعني 
كنتي زوجتة 



فبنتي يعني 
اصبحتي طليقتة 



ولكنها 
كانت افصح من الخادم فقالت: 



كنا فما 
فرحنا ... فبنا فما حزنا 



وقالت خذ 
هذة العشرين الف دينار لك بالبشرى التي جئت بها 

وقيل انها 
بعد طلاقها من الحجاج لم يجرؤ احد علي خطبتها وهي لم تقبل بمن هو أقل من 
الحجاج 


فاغرت بعض 
الشعراء بالمال فامتدحوها وامتدحوا جمالها عند عبد الملك بن مروان فاعجب بها وطلب 
الزواج منها 

وارسل الى 
عامله علي الحجاز ليخَبرها له.. أي يوصفها له، فارسل له يقول أنها لاعيب فيها غير 
انها عظيمة الثديين 


فقال عبد 
الملك :وما عيب 
عظيمة الثديين؟!.. تدفيء الضجيع، وتشبع الرضيع

فلما خطبها 
وافقت وبعثت الية برسالة تقول:أوافق بشرط 
ان يسوق البغل أو الجمل من مكاني هذا إليك في بغداد الحجاج نفسهفوافق 
الخليفة فأمر الحجاج بذلك 





فبينما 
الحجاج يسوق الراحلة اذا بها توقع من يدها ديناراً متعمدة ذلك، فقالت للحجاج يا 
غلام لقد وقع مني درهماُ فأعطنيه



فأخذه 
الحجاج فقال لها :إنه 
ديناراً وليس درهماً 



فنظرت إلية 
وقالت:الحمد لله 
الذي ابدلني بدل الدرهم دينارا.. 
ففهمها 
الحجاج واسرها في نفسه اي انها تزوجت خيرا منه 


وعند 
وصولهم تاخر الحجاج في الاسطبل والناس يتجهزون للوليمه فارسل اليه الخليفه ليطلب 
حضوره 


فرد عليه 
نحن قومالانأكل فضلات 
بعضنااو انه 
قال: 

ربتني أمي 
علي ألا آكل فضلات الرجال 


ففهم 
الخليفه وامر أن تدخل زوجته باحد القصور ولم
يقربهاالا انه 
كان يزورها كل يوم بعد صلاة العصر 



فعلمت هي 
بسبب عدم دخوله عليها، فاحتالت لذلك وامرت الجواري أن يخبروها بقدومه لأنها ارسلت 
اليه انها بحاجه له في أمر ما 



فتعمدت قطع 
عقد اللؤلؤ عند دخوله ورفعت ثوبها لتجمع فيه اللآليء 


فلما رآها 
عبد الملك... أثارته روعتها وحسن جمالها وتندم لعدم دخوله بها لكلمة قالها 
الحجاج 



فقالت: وهي 
تنظم حبات اللؤلؤ...سبحان 
الله 



فقال: عبد 
الملك مستفهمالم تسبحين 
الله 





فقالت:أن هذا 
اللؤلؤ خلقه الله لزينة الملوك 



قال:نعم



قالت:ولكن شاءت 
حكمته ألا يستطيع ثقبه إلا الغجر 



فقال 
متهللا:
نعم والله صدقتي.. قبح الله من لا مني فيك 
ودخل بها من يومه هذا فغلب كيدها كيد الحجاج
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 

أنه رب أخ لك أو أخت لك أو لكِ لا تعرف اسمه ولا شكله ! 


علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
ان أنظر الى مواضيع الأعضاء بعين الرضا و أن لا أتلقف السقطات و أتتبع الزلات و أن أحسن الظن ما استطعت. 



علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
انني قد اقدّر الشخص واعرف عن شخصيته الشئ الكثير لمجرد متابعتي لكتاباته و ردوده ..



علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
انه ليس كل ما يدور في ذهني أكتب عنه و لا أنقل كل ما تقع عيني عليه بل هناك مايصلح للنشر وهناك ما لا يصلح للنشر .. 

علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
أن أناقش الأفكار .. ولا أنتقد الأشخاص ..


علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
أن أعطي ولا انتظر الثمن .. 


علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
ان أناقش وأحاور بجديه وأقول رأيي بصراحه ولا أتأثر بالآراء والردودعلمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
أن جهدي ووقتي وفكري وقلمى هو من يثبت وجودي بعد توفيق الله 





علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
ن أبدي رأيي في أي موضوع ولأي شخص و أواجه أي أختلاف في وجهات النظربكل رحابة صدر ..علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
أن في البشر الصالح والطالح والخير والشر والصغير والكبير ..علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
ني إذا كتبت شيئا فلابد أن أتوقع أنه ممكن ان أتلقى ردا على موضوعي أو قد يترك بدون رد..



علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
اني إذا كنت حساساً من النقد والكلام القاسي فان مكاني ليس هنا..! 


علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
ان أفهم ما يعنيه العضو من كلام قبل ان أسيئ الظن وأفسر مقصوده بمزاجي..علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
ان الشخص الذي يحترم نفسه يجبر كل الاعضاء على احترامه ..
وأخيرا 






علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
مضمون المشاركات وليس عدد المشاركات
فالكيف افضل من الكم



علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
ان أشكر الجميع لقرائتهم مواضيعي
*

----------


## عجبكو

*و الله يا استاذ نادر كلام رائع جدا جدا جدا سلمت يداك يا غالي 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تم عمل نسخة للمشاركة علمني منبر  مريخاب اون لاين في بوست منفصل و تثبيتها في قسم الثقافة و الادب عبر الرابط 

http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/t23797.html

دائما رائع يا استاذ حفظك الله لنا 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

تم عمل نسخة للمشاركة علمني منبر  مريخاب اون لاين في بوست منفصل و تثبيتها في قسم الثقافة و الادب عبر الرابط 

http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/t23797.html

دائما رائع يا استاذ حفظك الله لنا 



مشكور يا عجبكو ياذوق 
واتمنى الفائدة للجميع 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تم توريد اكثر من 4000 ترمس مياه جديد بمواصفات غير لجميع جنبات المسجد
الحرام .. ومختلفه عن الترامس الاولى ..
سألت احد القائمين على تعبئتها
وسالته عن الفرق فحدد لي اكثر من فرق ابرزها :1) – مده حفظ بروده الماء
للترامس الجديده تزيد عن 20 ساعه بفارق كبير عن الترامس الاولى التي لاتتجاوز ساعات
محدوده .2) – امكانيه تعبئه اسهل من الترامس القديمه .3) – شكوى من
الحجاج والمعتمرين من تعبئه جوالين من داخل الحرم فالترامس الجديده لاتسمح بالتعبئه
فقط للشرب .. اي ان القديمه كان سهل الوصول الى الحنفيه .4) – لايوجد اي
كتابه تدل على مكان صنعها . وقد صنعت خصيصاً للحرم فقط .اترككم مع
الصور :

ملف مرفق 487

ملف مرفق 488

ملف مرفق 489

ملف مرفق 490

اخيراً متع ناظريك بالكعبة المشرفة وادعو الله ان يرزقك حجة في هذا العام

ملف مرفق 491
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب الرائع نادر الدالي على الابداعات والروائع
ماشاء الله عليك دائما مواضيعك ثره ومليانه جمال وروعة وابداع


*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب الرائع نادر الدالي على الابداعات والروائع
ماشاء الله عليك دائما مواضيعك ثره ومليانه جمال وروعة وابداع





تسلم كتير مريخابي كسلاوي على الاطلالة الرائعة والكلام الجميل 
امنياتي بتحقيق افضل الفوائد للجميع 
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامين بكرى
					

جزاك الله خير الجزاء



واياكم مع كل الود والتقدير 
شكرا للمشاركة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*متعه والله متعة والأمتع قصة هند مع الحجاج
مره فاهمه شديد !!
مشكور يا نادر على الابداعات وجزاك الله خيرا !!
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 

أنه رب أخ لك أو أخت لك أو لكِ لا تعرف اسمه ولا شكله ! 



علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
ان أنظر الى مواضيع الأعضاء بعين الرضا و أن لا أتلقف السقطات و أتتبع الزلات و أن أحسن الظن ما استطعت. 




علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
انني قد اقدّر الشخص واعرف عن شخصيته الشئ الكثير لمجرد متابعتي لكتاباته و ردوده ..



علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
انه ليس كل ما يدور في ذهني أكتب عنه و لا أنقل كل ما تقع عيني عليه بل هناك مايصلح للنشر وهناك ما لا يصلح للنشر ..


علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
أن أناقش الأفكار .. ولا أنتقد الأشخاص ..



علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 

أن أعطي ولا انتظر الثمن .. 



علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
ان أناقش وأحاور بجديه وأقول رأيي بصراحه ولا أتأثر بالآراء والردود

علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
أن جهدي ووقتي وفكري وقلمى هو من يثبت وجودي بعد توفيق الله 





علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
ن أبدي رأيي في أي موضوع ولأي شخص و أواجه أي أختلاف في وجهات النظربكل رحابة صدر ..

علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
أن في البشر الصالح والطالح والخير والشر والصغير والكبير ..

علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
ني إذا كتبت شيئا فلابد أن أتوقع أنه ممكن ان أتلقى ردا على موضوعي أو قد يترك بدون رد..



علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
اني إذا كنت حساساً من النقد والكلام القاسي فان مكاني ليس هنا..! 



علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
ان أفهم ما يعنيه العضو من كلام قبل ان أسيئ الظن وأفسر مقصوده بمزاجي..

علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
ان الشخص الذي يحترم نفسه يجبر كل الاعضاء على احترامه ..
وأخيرا 






علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
مضمون المشاركات وليس عدد المشاركات
فالكيف افضل من الكم




علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
ان أشكر الجميع لقرائتهم مواضيعي



شكرا لك الاخ الكريم الاستاذ نادر علي هذه الاريحية  وانت تمسك بقلمك السلس لرسم هذه الدرر والمواضيع المتنوعة والشيقة وكم كان جميلا ان وضعت لنا انموذجا يحتذي نحن كاعضاء في هذا المنبر الشامخ عن كيفية التعامل مع المشاركات والرد وبسعة صدر  وحسنا فعل الاخ الكريم عجبكو بنسخ موضوع علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين  احسب فيه فائدة للجميع
متعك الله بموفور الصحة والعافية وتقبل مروري واحترامي لشخصك النبيل
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

متعه والله متعة والأمتع قصة هند مع الحجاج
مره فاهمه شديد !!
مشكور يا نادر على الابداعات وجزاك الله خيرا !!



تسلم كتير اخي الابيض ضميرك على الكلمات الطيبات 
وادعو الله ان يجعل المنبر اكثر امتاعاً وجمالاً 
مع خالص الود والتقدير لكم 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

شكرا لك الاخ الكريم الاستاذ نادر علي هذه الاريحية  وانت تمسك بقلمك السلس لرسم هذه الدرر والمواضيع المتنوعة والشيقة وكم كان جميلا ان وضعت لنا انموذجا يحتذي نحن كاعضاء في هذا المنبر الشامخ عن كيفية التعامل مع المشاركات والرد وبسعة صدر  وحسنا فعل الاخ الكريم عجبكو بنسخ موضوع علمني منبر مريخاب اون لاين  احسب فيه فائدة للجميع
متعك الله بموفور الصحة والعافية وتقبل مروري واحترامي لشخصك النبيل



تحياتي استاذ ابراهيم لكم وانتم من علمتمونا ان نكون مثابرين من اجل ان يظل المنبر راية عالية وخفاقة بين المنتديات والاسفير الواسع 
نمنى النفس ان نكون عند حسن الظن دوماً 
دعواتنا لكم بالتواصل والتحابب من اجل ان يظل منبرنا في القمة تماما كالمريخ شامخاً عالياً بين المنابر 
لك اجمل تحية واعذب كلمات وامنيات سعيدة 
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير لشخصكم الفاضل 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ملف مرفق 501



أكبر عداء فى العالم هندي عمره 110 عاما ويشارك في المارثون


كشف هندي في الـ 110 من العمر عن سر نجاحه 
ورشاقته الذي خوله حمل لقب «أكبر عداء يشارك بماراثونات في العالم»، ونقلت صحيفة 
«ديلي ميل» البريطانية عن فوجا سينغ (110سنة) قوله إن سر قدرته على التدريب يوميا 
والمشاركة في العديد من الماراثونات هو شرب الكثير من الشاي وتناول كميات كبيرة من 
الزنجبيل.

ملف مرفق 502

يشار إلى أن سينغ أنهى منذ بلوغه عامه الـ 89 
من العمر 7 ماراثونات وبات أول شخص يسجل اسمه للمشاركة في ماراثون أدنبرة للعام 
2012، وقال سينغ «أنا لست شخصا متعلما وسر سعادتي هو العمل الخيري والحفاظ على صحتي 
والنظر إلى الأمور بإيجابية».

وأضاف «انا أتجاهل كل من يقول ان علي التوقف 
عن الركض، فسر الحياة الصحية والطويلة هو أن تكون خالية من الإجهاد»، وأشار سينغ 
الى أنه من مواليد 1 أبريل 1901 مؤكدا أن كونه يتمتع بالرشاقة التامة بالرغم من 
بلوغه الـ 110 من العمر ليس كذبة أول أبريل

ملف مرفق 503
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*• 
الصداقة زهرة بيضاء تنبت في القلب 
و تتفتح في القلب و لكنها لا تذبل ..

• السعادة تكون في ثلاث : أن تقوم بأمر الله ، و أن تقنع بما قسم لك و أن 
ترضى بم قضيّ .


• لا تتكلم و أنت غاضب فسوف تقول كلام تندم عليه طوال حياتك ...


• إذا كنت في إدبار و الموت في إقبال فما أسرع الملتقى ..


• طريق الجاهل .. مستقيم في نظره ..

• من لم يكن عقله أكمل ما فيه .. كان هلاكه أيسر ما فيه ..

• الغني و الفقير يلتقيان .. 
فكلاهما من خلق الله .



* 
من عتب على الدهر طالت معاتبته .


•اصنع المعروف في أهله و في غير أهله ، فإن لم تجد أهله فأنت 
أهله . 


• للرجل العظيم قلبان : قلب يتألم و قلب يتأمل .


• مثل علماء السوء كمثل صخرة وقعت على فم نهر لا هي تشرب منه و لا هي 
تتركه يخلص إلى الزرع . 


• (( لا خير في أربع )) أربع يذهبن ضياعاً : الأكل مع الشبع ، السراج مع 
القمر ، الزرع في السبخة ، و الصنعة في غير أهلها ...

• أبشع ما في الوجود الخيانة ....




• 
من أعظم أنواع التحدي أن تضحك و الدموع في عيونك...


• أصدق حزن ابتسامة في عين دامعة ...


• إذا كنت تشعر بأنك شخص في العالم ..فاعلم أن هناك شخص يشعر بأنك العالم 
بأسره


• 
إذا خدعك أحدهم مرة فهو مجرم ، و لكن إذا خدعك مرتين فإنك أنت 
المجرم ...

• من أحب الله رأى كل شيء جميل .




• 
من المخجل التعثر مرتين في الحجر نفسه ... 



• لا تكن كقمة الجبل .. ترى الناس صغاراً .. و يراك الناس 
صغيراً ...


• ليس من العار أن نسقط و لكن العار أن لا نستطيع النهوض ..


• قد نرضى بالألم ساعات و لكن لن نرضى باليأس لحظة ..


• الصدق راحة الضمير و راحة الضمير هي راحة المرء ..




• 
جمال الروح هو الشيء الوحيد الذي لا يستطيع
العيون تبصر كل شيء إلا نفسها ..


• تستمد الحياة قيمتها من الموت ..

• خير لك أن تشعل مصباح ضئيل لا يكاد يرى من أن تنفق وقتك في استمطار 
اللعنة على الظلام ..


• سئل لقمان الحكيم : ممن تعلمت الحكمة ، قال : من الجهلاء ... كلما رأيت 
منهم عيباً تجنبته ...


• ما أجمل الابتسامة التي تشق طريقها وسط الدموع ..

• جميل منك أن تضحك في زمن يريد البعض منك أن تبكي فيه ..




• 
لولا الأمل في الغد لما عاش المظلوم حتى اليوم..


*ان تعطي صديق ورده في حياته ..خير من باقة ورد على قبره..


*قمة الصبر أن تسكت وفي قلبك جرح يتكلم..

وقمة القوة أن تبتسم وفي عيونك 
ألف دمعة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*سُجن ابن تيمية فكتب في السجن 
ثلاثين مجلدا من العلم النافعً


وضُع السرخسي في بئر معطّلة تحت الأرض فألَّف

كتاب المبسوط عشرين مجلداً

أقعد ابن الأثير فصنَّف جامع الأصول أنفع وأفيد كتاب في 
الحديث


أصابت الحمى أبا الطيب المتنبي فأرسل للعالمين

قصيدته الرائعة الذائعة:

* وَزائِرَتي كَأَنَّ بِها حَياءً ..
فَلَيسَ تَزورُ إِلا في الظَلامِ.


وبُتِرت رجل الزمخشري فلزم بيته يقرأ ويصنِّف فصار

أعجوبة الدهر






إذاً استثمر الوجه الآخر للمأساة وانظر إلى الجانب

المشرق للمصيبة وحاول أن تصنع من الليمون

شراباً حلواً

وتكيّف مع ظرفك القاسي واعلم أن


العظماء إنما شقوا طريقهم إلى المجد على الجمر

وعلى الشوك والتعب والمشقة؛ لأن طريق الراحة

التعب، والتفوق والانتصار قطرات من الدموع والآهات

والدماء والعرق، أما الإخفاق والهزيمة فإنها 






كبسولات مسكِّنة من الفشل والكسل والتسويف

والإحباط والراحة، فإذا واجهتك أزمة وصدمتك مأساة

فلا تقابلها بالعويل والثبور والبكاء والتحسر، بل

واجهها بالاحتساب والصبر والإصرار على الانتصار

والثبات والاستمرار، إن العباقرة في الغالب لم تكن

ظروفهم مهيأة ولا النعم لديهم مكتملة ولا الوسائل

متاحة، فمن عنده مال ليس لديه صحة، ومن رُزق

ذكاءً خسر الثروة، ومن مُتِّع بسمعه قد يفقد بصره،




فحال الدنيا عدم الاكتمال، فلو أن الدنيا تمّت لأحد

من العز والمال والصحة والجاه والسرور والأمن

لصارت جنّة ولما كان في الآخرة جنّة ثانية، لكن

هذه الدنيا (من سرَّه زمنٌ ساءته أزمان) فلا تنتظر

أن يصفو لك العيش وتسالمك الأيام وتُتاح لك

الفرص وتُفرش لك طريق المجد بالورود، ولكن

انطلق بما أعطاك الله من موهبة ونعمة ووظِّفها

أحسن توظيف واجتهد غاية الاجتهاد، وإذا ضمك

الليل فلا تلعن الظلام ولكن أوقد شمعة، وإذا

تعطلت بك سيارتك فلا تلقي خطبة رنّانة في سبّ

من صنعها أو الطريق الذي مشت عليه، ولكن

أصلحها وواصل السير، وإذا تنكَّر لك صديق فلا تنظم

فيه قصائد الهجاء وتضيّع وقتك ولكن ابحث عن

صديق آخر أو عش وحيداً، وكن كالنملة تحاول

الصعود ألف مرَّة ولا تؤمن بالإحباط أبداً، وكن

كالسيل إذا وُضعت في طريقه صخرة انحرف ذات

اليمين وذات الشمال، الفرص أمامك كثيرة والأيام

المشرقة تنتظرك، والانتصار حليفك إذا بذلت

واجتهدت وتوكّلت على الله، لا تعترف في الحياة

بالهزيمة أبداً وقاوم إلى آخر نَفَس من حياتك

فإن أبا الريحان البيروني بقي يدّرس حتى في يوم وفاته


وأبو يوسف القاضي يناقش طلابه وهو في سكرات الموت


وابن سينا يكمل مصنَّفه والموت يدبُّ في أطرافه،

لأن الحياة لا تعترف بالخاملين الكسالى، والدهر لا

يصفق للفاشلين، والمؤمن القوي خير وأحبُّ إلى

الله من المؤمن الضعيف،



قال شوقي:
* وَما نَيلُ المَطالِبِ بِالتَمَنّي ..
وَلَكِن تُؤخَذُ الدُنيا غِلابا


*

----------


## zahababeker

*صراحة يا استاذ نادر/ انت الذي اتعبتني وانت الذي بيك راحتي .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفيوالحسن البصري

لقد بنا الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي قصراً ودعا الناس للفرجة وللتفاخر به 
 فأغتنم الحسن البصري الفرصة ليعظ الناس ويذكّرهم ويزهدهم بعرض الدنيا 
 فوقف فيهم خطيباً 
 وقال : لقد نظرنا فيما ابتنى أخبث الأخبثين فوجدنا أن فرعون شيد أعظم مما شيّد وبنا أعلى مما بنا 
ثم أهلك الله فرعون وأتى على ما بنا وشيّد . 
ليت الحجاجيعلم أنأهل السماء قد مقتوه وأن أهل الأرض قد غرّوه . 
وفي اليوم التالي دخل الحجاجإلى مجلسه وهو يتميّز من الغيظ وقال لجلسائه تباً لكم وسحقاً . 
يقوم عبد من عبيد أهل البصرة ويقول فينا ما شاء أن يقول ثم لا يجد فيكم من يرده أو ينكر عليه . 
والله لأسـقينكم من دمه يا معشر الجبناء . 
ثم أمر بالسيف والنطع ثم أمر بإحضار الحسن البصري . 
فحضر الحسن . فلما رأى السيف والنطع والجلاّدحرّك شفتيه 
ثم أقبل على الحجاج وعليه جلال المؤمن وعزة المسلم ووقار الداعية إلى الله 
 فلما رآه الحجاج هابه أشـد الهيبة وقال له  
هاهنا يا أبا سعيد .... ها هنا يا أبا سعيد
والناس ينظرون في دهشةواستغراب حتى أجلسه على فراشه 
 وأخذ يسأله عن أمور الدين والحسن البصري يجيبه . فقال له الحجاج أنت سيد العلماء يا أبا سعيد . ثم دعا بطيب وطيب لحيته وودعه . 
ولما خرج الحسن من عنده . تبعه حاجب الحجاج وقال له : ـ
يا أبا سعيد لقد دعاك الحجاج لغير ما فعل بك . وإني رأيتك قد حركت شـفتيك عندما أقبلت عليه فماذا قلت 
: فقال الحسن لقد قلت 
ـيا وليّ نعمتي وملاذي عند كربتي 
اجعلنقمته برداً وسلاماً علىّ كما جعلت النار برداً وسلاماً على إبراهيم عليهالسلامسبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيماستغفرالله واتوب اليه ـ 




.
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لا تظلمن إذا ما كنت مقتدرا * * * فالظلم ترجع عقباه إلى الندم 
تنام عينك والمظلوم منتبه* * * يدعو عليك وعين الله لم تنم(( حسبي اللــــه ونعم الوكيل))
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الصوره الشهيره – خلفية نظام Windows XP

تعتبر أكثر الصور شهرة على مر العصور !!

فهي أكثر الصور مشاهدة على الاطلاق

الكثير مِن مَن شاهد الصور قد شكك بحقيقة إنها صوره

قد تكون رسم !

واسم الصوره ” ايرلندا ” !!

أجتهد الكثير في تقصي مكان هذه الصوره .. حيث إنها ليست في ” ايرلندا ” !

ملف مرفق 504

الحقيقه إن الصوره تم التقاطها في منطقة سونوما – ولاية كاليفورنيا الامريكيه

وذلك في عام 1996 قبل 5 سنوات من اصدار نظام windows XP عام 2001

الغريب في الأمر ان هذه الصوره تم إلتقاطها من كاميره عاديه ليست احترافيه !

ولم تمر على أي برنامج لمعالجة الألوان .. يعني الصوره حقيقية 100%

وكانت قيمة الصوره مبلغ كبير لم يتم الافصاح عنه لكنه مبلغ عالي جداً !

الأمر المحبط هو .. شكل المكان حالياً ! 

انظروا كيف أصبح بعد مرور 15 عام من التقاط الصوره !!
ملف مرفق 505
المكان تحول إلى محاصيل زراعيه !

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المكان الذي أغرق فيه الله فرعون 
بعد أن ضرب سيدنا موسى عليه السلام البحر وفلقه إلى طريق
(والله أعلم)

























*

----------


## نادرالداني

*














*

----------


## نادرالداني

*











*

----------


## نادرالداني

*










*

----------

